# ممنوع النفخ فى الاكل !!!



## خاطى ونادم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

النفخ فى الاكل لتبريده يضر بالطعام لان :-






                                                                 لان






                                                                لان






                                                               لان






                                                              لان






                                                             لان 









 هواء النفخ عبارة عن هواء الزفير المشبع بثانى اكسيد الكربون الضار 

 والافضل الانتظار حتى يبرد الطعام بفعل الجو طبيعيآ .


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومه جميله موت يا اختى الحبيبه 
ربنا يباركك مفيش للنفج بس سؤال حتى بردة فى المشروبات السخنه مينفعشس ننفخ فيها بسرعه عشان تبرد ونشربها ؟​


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه وانا داخلة اقرى بقى موضوووووع
اخد منى تلت ثوانى
ميرسى يا بطة على المعلومة دى ومش هنفخ فى تانى انتى تؤمرى *


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مش راح أنفخ مرة ثانية
شكرا للمعلومة


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش هبطل نفخ *
*هو ثانى اكسيد الكربون هيلزق يعنى فى الاكل *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكرة النفخ في الاكل دا اكتر حاجة بقرف موت منها

وبقرف من اللي بيعملها قدامي

ممكن اقوم واسيب السفرة بسببة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> على فكرة النفخ في الاكل دا اكتر حاجة بقرف موت منها
> 
> وبقرف من اللي بيعملها قدامي
> 
> ممكن اقوم واسيب السفرة بسببة​



*ههههههههههههههه عندك حق بجد وانا زيك افرضى نفخ فى الاكل وكله الاكل جه فى اللى قدامه عييييييييييب طبعا وميرسى ليكى يا خاطى ونادم على المعلومة دى​*


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_



والافضل الانتظار حتى يبرد الطعام بفعل الجو طبيعيآ .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

خلاص اصل مستحيل اسيب الاكل انا بريح دماغى واكل سخن
ميرسى كتييير على المعلومة



على فكرة النفخ في الاكل دا اكتر حاجة بقرف موت منها

وبقرف من اللي بيعملها قدامي

ممكن اقوم واسيب السفرة بسببة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فراشة انتى بتعرفنة ان عندكو سفرة؟
هههههههه​_


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومة مفيدة بجد علشان اللى عندة اطفال


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومه حلوة وسريعه
ميرسى خاطى ونادم​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> على فكرة النفخ في الاكل دا اكتر حاجة بقرف موت منها
> 
> وبقرف من اللي بيعملها قدامي
> 
> ممكن اقوم واسيب السفرة بسببة​



*عندك حق لان اثناء النفخ فى بخار مية بيطلع 30:
تخيلى الباقى انتى بقى هههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _خلاص اصل مستحيل اسيب الاكل انا بريح دماغى واكل سخن_
> _ميرسى كتييير على المعلومة_​
> _فراشة انتى بتعرفنة ان عندكو سفرة؟_
> 
> _هههههههه_​


 لا عندي طبلية بس كبيرة شوية

 ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق لان اثناء النفخ فى بخار مية بيطلع 30:*
> *تجيلى الباقى انتى بقى هههههههههههه*


 
اعععععععععععععع لسا متغدية حرام عليكي​ 
مهو دا السبب اللي بقرف منة​ 
:hlp:​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي المعلومه الجميله *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> خلاص اصل مستحيل اسيب الاكل انا بريح دماغى واكل سخن
> ميرسى كتييير على المعلومة
> 
> ...



*فراشة مش محتاجة سفرة اصلا بتاكل على الكيبورد :t30:*


----------



## emy (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_مرسى يا فندم عالمعلومه دى _
_انا اول مره اسمعها _​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا خاطى 
على المعلومة حتى الواحد
يوفر النفخة لبلونة
مودتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *فراشة مش محتاجة سفرة اصلا بتاكل على الكيبورد :t30:*


 عرفتي ازاي يخربيتك هههههههههههه

كلمة ماما هاتيجي تاكلي معانا ولا هتاكلي على الكمبيوتر

وانا بقى والحالة المزاجية ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عرفتي ازاي يخربيتك هههههههههههه
> 
> كلمة ماما هاتيجي تاكلي معانا ولا هتاكلي على الكمبيوتر
> 
> وانا بقى والحالة المزاجية ههههههههههههههههه​



*ماهى ماما قالتلى :t30:*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييييي جدااااااااااا
وانا مش بنفخ فى الاكل ولا الشرب
بسيب الحاجه تبرد براحتها .. هو احنا ورانا حاجه؟؟ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياااااااااه*
*كل ده موضوع وماله كبيرة كده*
*ههههههههههه*
*بس عموما فى الاختصار افادة برضه*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا ياقمر *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ماهى ماما قالتلى :t30:*​


 وتفضحيني كدا اخص عليكي :smil8:​


----------



## twety (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*انتى متعرفيش ان جيجى*
*كاتمه اسرار*
*كل الاسرار عندها تحت الارض *

*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## الانبا ونس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى على المعلومة دى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *انتى متعرفيش ان جيجى*
> *كاتمه اسرار*
> *كل الاسرار عندها تحت الارض *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه*


 لا عارفاها كويس مهو علشان كدا انا :smil8:​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة المفيدة​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> معلومه جميله موت يا اختى الحبيبه
> ربنا يباركك مفيش للنفج بس سؤال حتى بردة فى المشروبات السخنه مينفعشس ننفخ فيها بسرعه عشان تبرد ونشربها ؟​



ميرسى يا كيريا

اكيد نفس التاثير علشان المشكلة مش فى نوعية الاكل او الشراب لا المشكلة فى الهواء نفسه واللى بيحمله من تلوث واضرار

شكرا اختى


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه وانا داخلة اقرى بقى موضوووووع
> اخد منى تلت ثوانى
> ميرسى يا بطة على المعلومة دى ومش هنفخ فى تانى انتى تؤمرى *



هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هو موضوع صغنون  قدى كدة
 ايوة ما تنفخيش تانى عيب كدة
ههههههههههههه
شكرا يا عسل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> مش راح أنفخ مرة ثانية
> شكرا للمعلومة



شطووووووووووووووور يا صوت الرب
ههههههههههههه
ما تنفخش تانى
شكرااااا لمشاركتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *مش هبطل نفخ *
> *هو ثانى اكسيد الكربون هيلزق يعنى فى الاكل *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص براحتك بقى انت الخسران


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> على فكرة النفخ في الاكل دا اكتر حاجة بقرف موت منها
> 
> وبقرف من اللي بيعملها قدامي
> 
> ممكن اقوم واسيب السفرة بسببة​



اة فى دى معاكى حق
وانا على فكرة بقرف جامد زيك
فينا كتير من بعض يا فراشة
ربنا عايز يقول حاجة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه عندك حق بجد وانا زيك افرضى نفخ فى الاكل وكله الاكل جه فى اللى قدامه عييييييييييب طبعا وميرسى ليكى يا خاطى ونادم على المعلومة دى​*



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة ايوة اقرفيها يا بنت العدرا
هههههههههههههه
تخيلى بقى يا فراشة لو حصل كدة
يع يع يع يع يع
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> خلاص اصل مستحيل اسيب الاكل انا بريح دماغى واكل سخن
> ميرسى كتييير على المعلومة
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
كله سخن وريح دماغك يا تونى وزى ما تيجى تيجى
هههههههههههههههه
المرة الجاية تجيبينا صورة السفرة يا فراشة


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> معلومة مفيدة بجد علشان اللى عندة اطفال



ميرسى يا ايرينى

شكرا لردك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> معلومه حلوة وسريعه
> ميرسى خاطى ونادم​



ميرسى يا سويتى

شكرا لردك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق لان اثناء النفخ فى بخار مية بيطلع 30:
> تخيلى الباقى انتى بقى هههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههه
انتى عايزة تقرفيها بقى يا جيلان
هههههههههههههه
انا لو منك ارجع على طول يا فراشة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا عندي طبلية بس كبيرة شوية
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بردة لازم تنزلى صورتها على المنتدى
( صورة الطبلية )
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اعععععععععععععع لسا متغدية حرام عليكي​
> مهو دا السبب اللي بقرف منة​
> :hlp:​



ههههههههههههههههه
انا لو منكم  اقوم  اضرب  جيلان دلوقتى
على فكرة انا بهدى النفوس بس لاحسن تفهمونى غلط ولا حاجة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومه الجميله *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرا اختى على مرورك الجميل دا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *فراشة مش محتاجة سفرة اصلا بتاكل على الكيبورد :t30:*



انا معاكى فى دى يا جيلان
بجد انا بستغرب عليكى يا فراشة بتجيبى الوقت دا منين
على فكرة انا بقر بس لاحسن تفهمونى غلط بردة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

emy قال:


> _مرسى يا فندم عالمعلومه دى _
> _انا اول مره اسمعها _​



ميرسى يا ايمى على مرورك العسل دا

نورتى يا سكر والحمدلله اديكى عرفتيها


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا خاطى
> على المعلومة حتى الواحد
> يوفر النفخة لبلونة
> مودتى​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
على رايك يا وليم
الواحد نفسه مقطوع لوحده ومش مستحمل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

خاطي و نادم كمان اتعلمت تبقى حمامة سلام

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عرفتي ازاي يخربيتك هههههههههههه
> 
> كلمة ماما هاتيجي تاكلي معانا ولا هتاكلي على الكمبيوتر
> 
> وانا بقى والحالة المزاجية ههههههههههههههههه​



اية دا للدرجة دى

دماغ انتى يا فراشة


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ماهى ماما قالتلى :t30:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
قالتلك
ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا جيلان
ردى بقى يا فراشة وشوفى ماما لتكون بتدخل على المنتدى من وراكى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسيييييييييي جدااااااااااا
> وانا مش بنفخ فى الاكل ولا الشرب
> بسيب الحاجه تبرد براحتها .. هو احنا ورانا حاجه؟؟ههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
على رأيك يا مريام
احنا ورانا حاجة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ياااااااااه*
> *كل ده موضوع وماله كبيرة كده*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *بس عموما فى الاختصار افادة برضه*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى بتتريقى يا تويتى
اصلى انا من اتباع الاختصارة عبادة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وتفضحيني كدا اخص عليكي :smil8:​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل الحوار دا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *ميرسى على المعلومة دى​*



ميرسى ليكى انتى يا مرمر
والف شكر على مرورك الجميل دا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة المفيدة​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى انتى يا ملكة على مرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> خاطي و نادم كمان اتعلمت تبقى حمامة سلام
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​



ايوة انا طيبة خالص واحب مووووووووووووووووت اهدى النفوس
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه
ايه ده كل ما ادخل موضوع يضربونى هسبلكوا المنتدى قريب انا
هلاقيها من تويتى ولا فيتا ولا توتى ولا مرمر ولا لولى ولا فراشة ولا مورا ولا انتى وفى ناس نسياها كمان ارحمونى*


----------



## twety (22 نوفمبر 2008)

> *ههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده كل ما ادخل موضوع يضربونى هسبلكوا المنتدى قريب انا
> هلاقيها من تويتى ولا فيتا ولا توتى ولا مرمر ولا لولى ولا فراشة ولا مورا ولا انتى وفى ناس نسياها كمان ارحمونى*


 
*صدقينى يا جيجى يا واختى*
*هو الكلام ده ان دل على حاجه*
*ف انه هيدل على ...................................*
*...........................................................*
*..............................................*
*..................................*
*...................*
*.........*
*..*
*كان نفسى اكتب شعر بس للاسف*
*ايدى مطاوعتنيش*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*ممكن تكتبى بنفسك*
*اهو حلاوة روح قبل الطرد*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده كل ما ادخل موضوع يضربونى هسبلكوا المنتدى قريب انا
> هلاقيها من تويتى ولا فيتا ولا توتى ولا مرمر ولا لولى ولا فراشة ولا مورا ولا انتى وفى ناس نسياها كمان ارحمونى*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا خلاص سماح المرة دى

نخليها قرصة ودن بس علشان تحرمى تعملى كدة تانى

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *صدقينى يا جيجى يا واختى*
> *هو الكلام ده ان دل على حاجه*
> *ف انه هيدل على ...................................*
> *...........................................................*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ورينا بقى ردك على تويتى

بصراحة انا لو منك يا جيلان  اقوم اقتلها  وهيبقى معاكى حق بردة

على فكرة انا احب اهدى النفوس جامد علشان بس ما تفهمونيش غلط

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*بتقسموا عليا يا بعدة 
يهدكوا 

انتى بتقومينى على مين اصلا
دنتى وهى فى يوم واحد*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا جاية اضحك بس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## twety (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*تصدقى يابه*
*صعبتى عليا*
*كلنا عليكى ياعينى عليكى *
*صعبتى عليا*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*برافو خاطى ونادم استمرى*
*ليكى مستقبل باهر*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *برافو خاطى ونادم استمرى*
> *ليكى مستقبل باهر*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*
وانتى ليكى مستقبل اسود
ربنا هيعلقك هتتشعلقى من كيبوردك*


----------



## twety (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*وانتى من رموش عوينتاك *
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## loly80 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لباب العلم بالشيء
لو الاكل سخن
بنحط المعلقةاللي معانا ونقلب الشاي
تمام زي كدة
بتقلبو بالمعلقة دوران هتلاقي البخار بيطلع
قدامك وبيبرد بسرعة قوي احسن من الطريقة
ااااااللللللللللللجميلة دي
ربنا معاكو


----------



## holiness (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههه معلومة جيدة 

بس ثاني اوكسيد مراح يلزق بالطعام


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2008)

تصدقى انا علشان المعلومه ديه هحب ثانى اكسيد الكربون وهاكله ههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بتقسموا عليا يا بعدة
> يهدكوا
> 
> انتى بتقومينى على مين اصلا
> دنتى وهى فى يوم واحد*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى خليكى قدها بقى
يالا نشد شوية بقى  ايدك معايا يا تويتى لغاية ما نوصلها للطرد
ههههههههههههههه
وكل اللى يحب يساهم معايا انا وتويتى على طرد جيلان يدخل هنا وربنا يديكوا الصحة 
احنا وراكى وراكى يا جيلان لحد  ما نوصلك لبر الامان ( الطرد يعنى )
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا جاية اضحك بس
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى اضحكى يا فراشة
ما انتى برده ليكى يوم يا حلوة
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *تصدقى يابه*
> *صعبتى عليا*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منكم نستفيد 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> وانتى ليكى مستقبل اسود
> ربنا هيعلقك هتتشعلقى من كيبوردك*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عايزة الحوار يشد عن كدة شوية
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عايزة دم وشد شعر يالا ورونى " لباب العلم بالشئ انا طيبة جدا يا جماعة ورقيقة كمان "
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
الحوار ابتدى يسخن
حلو كدة 
ابتديت اطمن عليكوا
بدل مسكتى فى رموش عنيها  يبقى قربتى توصلى لشعرها " شدى شعرها يالا  "
هههههههههههههههههههههه
امضاء
محبة للخير


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

loly80 قال:


> لباب العلم بالشيء
> لو الاكل سخن
> بنحط المعلقةاللي معانا ونقلب الشاي
> تمام زي كدة
> ...



اها معلومة حلوة اوى  يا لولى

شكرا خالص ليكى


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

holiness قال:


> هههههه معلومة جيدة
> 
> بس ثاني اوكسيد مراح يلزق بالطعام




يلزق
هههههههههههههههههه
امكن من حظك يلزق المرة دى
ههههههههههههه
شكرا يا هولينس


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> تصدقى انا علشان المعلومه ديه هحب ثانى اكسيد الكربون وهاكله ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى بتعند يا بيتر
ماشى ماشى
حبه براحتك
وهو برده بيحبك هو قالى كدة فى الحلم " ظهرلى وقالى انا بحب خالص بيتر لدرجة انى لازقله فى كل اكلة "
هههههههههههههه


----------

